# The Stone Church in Newmarket, NH



## ckofer (Sep 11, 2008)

Sadly enough, it goes to auction tomorrow. It's been hosting live music for about 39 years and this may be the end of the road (let's hope not). Anyhow, I went to see the bluegrass jam Tuesday night and it was packed. 



There's one more show-tonight. I might just go. This place, though small, has a lot of great memories for local music fans.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow that's where DeadHead lives..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

I paid my (hopefully not) fairwell last night at the Nate Wilson Group show.  Heard a rumor that there's a small chance and outside investor will buy the place and then have the current owners manage the place.  I have my fingers crossed, but my expectations are low.  Generally feeling among long time residents is that if someone were to take over the space and do anything different with it, there might be a lynching 

Very sad and the Church was a big part in our decision to locate in Newmarket when we moved to this neck of the woods.  There isn't a place like it anywhere I've been....favorite place to see a show.

It will be missed, but hopefully not for long


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's where DeadHead lives..




.....and eastcoastpowhound, and Edd and Greg's best friend who I don't believe posts on AZ.  Newmarket is actually the center of the AZ universe with the highest members per capita of any town in the world I think :lol:


.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> .....and eastcoastpowhound, and Edd and Greg's best friend who I don't believe posts on AZ.  Newmarket is actually the center of the AZ universe with the highest members per capita of any town in the world I think :lol:
> 
> 
> .



Wow that's amazing!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am just across the river ..



I'll make turns with you Jerry, but you can't be included in the Newmarket crew.......I'm bitter against the crooks who run Maine and took huge amounts of my money for the past three years :lol:

Live Free or Die Baby :lol:


----------



## ckofer (Sep 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Live Free or Die Baby :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That's ok, I think I will buy the church and turn it into a parking lot ..





....may every trail you ride this winter be covered in VW sized moguls :uzi:


----------



## ckofer (Sep 12, 2008)

Stone Church sold at foreclosure auction


             Photo 1 of 1  |  Zoom Photo + 


 
                  Art Murphy and Scott Orlosk, center, speak with former owner Paul Nessel, right, after successfully bidding $195,000 for The Stone Church Music Club in Newmarket on Friday, Sept. 12, 2008.Scott Yates photo.




                             By Karen Dandurant
kdandurant@seacoastonline.com

 September 12, 2008 1:02 PM
                                                NEWMARKET — The new owners of the Stone Church vow to keep the music alive. 
Scott Orlosk of Londonderry, Adam Schroadter of Newmarket and Art Murphy of Epping were the successful bidders at a foreclosure auction held on Friday, Sept. 12.
                                                                    “Saving the music was the mission,” Orlosk said. “The Stone Church is a significant cult phenomenon and Newmarket really needs it. We know we have some things we need to do but we hope it will be a special place again, maybe even more special.”
Schroadter said it was important to them to preserve the nature of the popular music club that has been around since the late 1960s.
“We didn’t want to see it become a shoe store,” Schroadter said. 
John Pasquale, one of the former owners, said he is glad the auction went the way it did. Before the auction started he said he hoped whoever got it would keep it as a music club.
“I know Scott and have been talking with him,” Pasquale said. “I’m pleased he’s the winning bidder. He wants the same type of club with the same type of music.”
The partners got the place for what seems like a song, $195,000. Still, they have to pay $16,762 in back taxes, and that number will keep rising on a per diem rate until the taxes have been paid. There is a 45-day window to close the deal.
And, they have to bring in the customers. Toward that end, Murphy, of Thumbprint Productions, will be in charge of bringing in the right music and expanding what is currently offered. 
“We’re looking to augment what’s there, to enhance the experience of the patrons and the artists,” Murphy said. “I am coming at it from the production angle. When this all started a few months ago, the outcry that we really needed to save this got to us and we put together a lot of people who helped get it going. Now we’re working on all the appearances and we’ll see what we can do with the upstairs. Maybe we can have a studio and can do things like recording live CDs. People can leave the show with a copy of what they just watched. The possibilities and the great ideas are endless. There’s a whole lot of people happy about the direction this is headed in.”
Asked if the Stone Church name would be retained, Murphy said they are still working on details but he thinks keeping the name makes sense. 
There were several other bidders, but none spoke up when Realtor Joseph Shanley tried to start the bidding at $500,000. He lowered it to $400,000, and still there were no takers.
“What are you willing to pay,” Shanley asked. “Instead of me guessing, why not tell me.”
One of the bidders called out $100,000 with the final bid going to $195,000. 
“It was always our intended vision that we could keep it as the Stone Church,” Shanley said. “I’m glad that’s the way it worked out.”
The three partners and every registered bidder were required to bring $15,000 to the table. The money was returned to those who did not get the music venue. 
“It’s only non-refundable to the high bidder,” Shanley said. “The money goes toward the purchase price.”
“We know this is a risk,” Orlosk said. “But what doesn’t come with a risk? We worked as hard as we could to make it happen and now we need the public’s support.”


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Stone Church sold at foreclosure auction
> 
> 
> Photo 1 of 1  |  Zoom Photo +
> ...




This is good news.  It's a tough business to run, clearly.  I've been living here for 4 years and this will be the second time it's changed hands.  The most recent owners made a TON of improvements.   It's a 5 minute walk from my apartment...so nice to have it close.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm bitter against the crooks who run Maine and took huge amounts of my money for the past three years :lol:
> 
> Live Free or Die Baby :lol:



those same crooks work in the tax assessors office at the town...not sure if you own or rent but my property taxes are triple what they were in ME for a house that is only 33% more expensive.  I know, I know, I'm not paying any sales tax or state income tax, but shelling out nearly $700 a month in property taxes is like a porcupine enema...and the whole car registration due in the same month as your birthday is just plain mean...both cars are in my name too.  The least they could do is send a fruit basket and a birthday card along with the bill.  

Glad Stone Church appears to be saved...gotta get there for a show.


----------



## ckofer (Sep 13, 2008)

One of the winning bidders is involved (owns?) this: http://www.thumbprintproductions.net/

Their videos are really quite good.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Edd (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool Ckofer


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2008)

ckofer, as you are more intimately involved with the venue and those that are/have been involved with the Stone Church, can you confirm or deny the following 

http://www.jambase.com/shows/Shows....ndDate=11/26/2009&Rec=False&pagenum=1&pasi=50

I'm not familiar with any of the artists, but man what I wouldn't give to have a beer and see someone up on that stage again.  I miss it


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 26, 2008)

In a bit of synchronicity, I bumped into a copy of a new release by The Nate Wilson Group, "Unbound", yesterday. While listening to it, I remembered reading about them here. Good garage/jam band sound that kind of grew on me the more I listened. Definitely worth exploring more.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> In a bit of synchronicity, I bumped into a copy of a new release by The Nate Wilson Group, "Unbound", yesterday. While listening to it, I remembered reading about them here. Good garage/jam band sound that kind of grew on me the more I listened. Definitely worth exploring more.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/352625-post58.html

I plugged for them in the Zeppelin thread yesterday.  I will be seeing them Saturday night and they were the house band on Wednesday nights for the latter half of the summer until the Church closed. I'm huge fan of Nate's work over the years and I'm psyched that he's stepped into the role of leading a band vocally, though admittedly has some improvements to make there, which I think he will with practice. 

More so than Nate, I'm a HUGE Adam Terrell fan.  He's like my Clapton or Jimi Page, just absolutely rips on guitar.

If you like that album and if you haven't already, I suggest you check out some of the other projects Nate has been in over the years.  

http://cdbaby.com/cd/percyhill

http://cdbaby.com/cd/percyhill4

http://www.assemblyofdust.com/


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/352625-post58.html
> 
> I plugged for them in the Zeppelin thread yesterday.  I will be seeing them Saturday night and they were the house band on Wednesday nights for the latter half of the summer until the Church closed. I'm huge fan of Nate's work over the years and I'm psyched that he's stepped into the role of leading a band vocally, though admittedly has some improvements to make there, which I think he will with practice.
> 
> ...



I've listened to Assembly Of Dust.

I'll have to check those others out...they may be available on eMusic. If not I will probably be placing an order with CD Baby today to get the Nils Lofgren covering Neil Young album and a pop album I've taken quite a liking to by Kelly Jones. 

Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ckofer, as you are more intimately involved with the venue and those that are/have been involved with the Stone Church, can you confirm or deny the following
> 
> http://www.jambase.com/shows/Shows....ndDate=11/26/2009&Rec=False&pagenum=1&pasi=50
> 
> I'm not familiar with any of the artists, but man what I wouldn't give to have a beer and see someone up on that stage again.  I miss it



bump

:grin:


----------



## ckofer (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry, nothing happening there yet. My friends in Truffle will be up the street at The Three Chimney's tonight - they usually play The Stone Church on the Friday after Thanksgiving. At least this is close...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you Chris, I hope your efforts help in finding a new steward to look after the Church

http://seacoastonline.com/articles/20081128-NEWS-811280355


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2009)

Not even a week ago there was a posting on Craigslist that appeared to be selling the Stone Church.  I thought "bad sign" but the post isn't up anymore.  Now I don't know if it was for real.


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2009)

First read this: http://www.wirenh.com/Music/Music_-_general/The_Stone_Church_lives_again_200904293539.html

I just received this in an email and Adam asked me to post it. Without sharing too many details, I can tell you with certainty that he had the chance to chase other proposals for this very special place but has chosen a course that is in keeping with the history and spirit of the The Stone Church, should be sustainable, and will create musical opportunities for our community.

-ck

Read on (the "Chris" is not me):

Hey folks. Exciting stuff about Chris and Melissa's plan for a restaurant and live music venue... and that they'll hopefully be getting some additional ideas from the community later this month. 

As that progresses, I'm going to be focused on developing the building’s second floor ballroom. The previous owners did some beginning renovations on the upper floor but never finished. Does anyone know of sponsors to help fund the remaining work and put the space to use?

 Ideas for the second floor include renting it to musicians for band practice during the day, and then renting it out as a function hall for banquets, parties and art shows at night. If anyone is interested in using the space for a small rental fee, even as-is, please let me know. 

 We are also now officially holding a farmers’ market in the parking lot on weekends this summer, beginning June 21st. The Town of Newmarket, the Lamprey Arts and Culture Alliance, and even the Newmarket Garden Club are all working to help put a Stone Church spin on what could be a really cool event... especially considering Chris and Melissa's plans to use local and organic products when possible. Is anyone interested in renting a booth for the event?


 Hopefully these kinds of ideas will help find the fundage necessary to complete renovations to the second floor, such as installing a sprinkler system and soundproofing the room. I'm considering hosting a series of benefit shows with local bands to raise money for the cause. But until then, I'm super excited about the plans downstairs.

    I really appreciate any insight or ideas.

    -Adam - aschroadter@gmail.com


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing

Wish I could be there on the 24th, but will be at Strangecreek.

First off I think it's great that Chris understands and respects the history and spirit of the Stone Church and how so many inspired performances have occurred over the years within those walls.  

But I'm also glad for them as a business owners.  It's the right business decision in terms of generating revenue and making a profit.  I've worked in the restaurant biz since I was 18, my entire adult life.  Two years now on the supply side of things, fourteen in operations where I held every position conceivable except for Executive Chef.  If I had the finances, I'm connected enough that I could higher a top 20 chef in the area with ease.  With all that, there is NO WAY I'd ever try and make a restaurant go there.  I'm sure Chris and Melissa are very talented, could be way more so than I, but I just don't see that place working as a restaurant no matter how good the food is or how you renovate the space.  

I think Paul did a fantastic job running the place and hope it's very similar under Chris and Melissa.  It's my understanding that Paul's team was over leveraged; broke my heart to see such a great group of people give up what I'm sure they considered home.  If Chris and Melissa are in a better cash position, run it exactly like he did, but also find other revenue streams, especially catering in summer when UNH is out of session, they'll be successful.  

It probably would cost a ton of money, but my dream for the place if I owned it and this is only if the architecture would allow for it, would be to open the upstairs to the downstairs with a U shaped balcony and raise the stage up a few feet.  Make the max capacity 300 instead of 200 and capitalize on every Friday and Saturday night of the school year to fill the place.  That in my opinion would be the biggest revenue altering change they could make there.


Yeah, you could say I've dreamt of owning the Stone Church :lol:   


At any rate, I can't wait to get back inside and show my support.  It's only been eight months since the place closed it's doors and it's felt like an eternity.


----------



## Edd (May 14, 2009)

Great news.  Running any business (especially restaurants) is extremely challenging and the Church seems to present additional obstacles.  This is the 3rd owner in about 4 years.

My ex-girlfriend used to be a waitress there.  The first night I walked in there was a bluegrass band playing  with maybe 12 customers inside.  There were a couple of big dogs walking around.  The floor looked 100 years old and there was a wood stove providing all the heat.  People would walk over to warm themselves periodically.  I loved it.

The last owners changed the place so much...sort of yuppified it to some extent but it needed to be done.  For awhile we went to the free bluegrass shows every Sunday afternoon and had a ball.  It was easy to hang out there all day.

Someone suggested to me recently that the marketing in the past wasn't nearly aggressive enough.  Maybe they're right.  Bringing the 2nd floor online and generating revenue seems like a good start.  I wish them luck and they'll be getting some of my money.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Lived in the area for 28 years ..never been there..



really..I always thought you were a hipster..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Lived in the area for 28 years ..never been there..



In my opinion, it is the best venue to see live music at in all of New England.


----------



## ScottB (May 24, 2009)

*That is great!*



ckofer said:


> First read this: http://www.wirenh.com/Music/Music_-_general/The_Stone_Church_lives_again_200904293539.html
> 
> I just received this in an email and Adam asked me to post it. Without sharing too many details, I can tell you with certainty that he had the chance to chase other proposals for this very special place but has chosen a course that is in keeping with the history and spirit of the The Stone Church, should be sustainable, and will create musical opportunities for our community.
> 
> ...



I ran the bar @ the Church from july 2004-Sept. 11 2008...It was a wonderful journey...I am STILL looking for a job though.  For years I had suggested a farmers Market in the parking lot with a musical feel to the whole thing and beers to be had as well on the patio, they never went for it.  I am still wondering if the new restauranteurs are planning to have a 'house' sound system...I heard not?   The first 2-yrs we had reasonable priced high-end food and COULD NOT get folks to come w/out a show.  Using local and organic I feel is key, if there is not a 'theme' food and only music that can be seen in Dover or Portsmouth any day of the week, they need to do something to get people to make it a destination, since NO-ONE stumbles across the Stone Church.  I own a 4-unit a stones throw, where I live, so the Framers Market will be great!   I did just apply for a server position there!  Maybe I will be able to infuse my 25 yrs of restaurant experience w/ 4 @ the Church!


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2009)

There was a meeting at the Stone Church on Sunday with the new restaurant operator and local musicians/similarly interested parties. A few questions answered:

A) They do do plan on putting in a sound system-music is an important draw to the place
B) The music, at least initially, will probably be local musicians. As they become accustomed to working with live music, I suspect things will grow from there.
C) The Farmers' Market starts on June 20th.
D) Try this link http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=33245872604


----------



## ckofer (Jun 8, 2009)

Opening as *The Stone Church on Zion Hill *on June 19th!


----------



## Edd (Jun 8, 2009)

Any more info on that?  A web search turned up a Farmers Market on the 20th but nothing else.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 8, 2009)

That's all I have for now. Got it from Facebook where it was posted last night. I have no idea how this link will work for others but try it: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Newmarket-NH/The-Stone-Church-on-Zion-Hill/105186076263?ref=share 

Quick question, does this photo render here?


----------



## Edd (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep, sure does.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2009)

The official reopening was last night. Comforting to see it in business. Almost caught up with DHS there....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2009)

How was the later night music?  I headed out around 11:15 as I was whipped from a long week and the acoustic duo playing was kinda meh.  It was still great being in there though.  I find the energy of the Church really has an affect beyond it's walls and is a point of pride amongst the community.  

Uncertain if we'll be there tonight, but I plan on heading down to the farmers market in a few....


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2009)

The music around midnight was the drummer & guitarist in the pic above: loud, heavy, mosh-pit tunes. Not sure how else to describe them. Not really my thing but the room was still pretty full of people in their 20's and it certainly was a music club with a bar. Good start. It contrasted with the Truffle show we just left, try this link for a little sample: http://www.facebook.com/p.php?i=819618953&k=Z6MU5Y5RV36AUCLDTBW6X4U


----------



## Edd (Jul 12, 2009)

Going there this morning for the gospel brunch.  3rd time going this week.  It's great to have the place back.  The bluegrass show last Tuesday drew a good (very young) crowd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2009)

I honestly haven't been since opening night.  Part of that is I've been really busy with work.  The bigger part is that there hasn't been a single band since they've opened that I've heard of.  The music talent being brought into Stone Church 3.0 or whatever it is now, is pretty weak sauce compared to when Taul ran the place.  I'd like to see at least a couple of regional to small national drawing acts a month in there.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 12, 2009)

I think in time they'll take it that direction.  I think they'd be wise to include good links to vids etc of any coming band. A little sample of the playing is worth a lot when  you don't recognize a band.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2009)

ckofer said:


> I think in time they'll take it that direction.  I think they'd be wise to include good links to vids etc of any coming band. A little sample of the playing is worth a lot when  you don't recognize a band.



that absolutely would help....a link to a myspace page to hear some of the music.

I guess I'm just impatient. 


Who knows, maybe I've missed out on some bands I'd really like there.  I guess I'm just accustomed to being introduced to new bands as the opening acts of more established groups.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 12, 2009)

The new managerment is taking a bit more conservative approach. The room capacity has been cut way back from previous efforts. I think they max out at 95 patrons now. This makes it hard to generate the money that 200 would. There is an upside to this for the patrons-the sound quality in that room is much better at 95 than 200+,


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2009)

ckofer said:


> The new managerment is taking a bit more conservative approach. The room capacity has been cut way back from previous efforts. I think they max out at 95 patrons now. This makes it hard to generate the money that 200 would. There is an upside to this for the patrons-the sound quality in that room is much better at 95 than 200+,



This is true regarding sound quality.

Is it just because of the added tables that reduce capacity?  One would think they could remove the tables for a larger show.


----------

